# Boat ramp review and a question



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Took my wife out fishing yesterday. I usually fish the sound or Choctawhatchee bay. However, since I just got a boat Im trying to fish new waters. In this case, I wanted to go to the Garcon bridge. 

First stop was the Bal Alex ramp in GB. A real nice looking place and a great dock to fish off of. So awesome right? Ya, not if you're trying to put a boat in. There was 3 other truck/trailers there and there was no place left to park. Not exaggerating, literally 3. How the hell are you suppose to get in?

So then we tried the Dickerson City Boat Ramp north of the bridge. Again, worthless. I back in until the water was nearing the top of my rear tires and the back of my boat was still 6" out of the water. And I have skiff!!

So, we ended up in the sound. Caught some trout and it was fun...oh well. Now, what is the best ramp to use to get to the Garcon bridge? 17th? Bayou Texar? Also, does anyone know about how deep it gets on that bridge?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I was shooting a TV show a while back, and I put my boat in at the East River Boat ramp once. I have a 25 foot CC, so you could get your skiff into here with no problem. Good amount of parking too. Its a run to the Garcon Point bridge, but I'm sure there a lot of fishing between that ramp and the bridge.... (if I remember right, the east river was FULL of menhaden or shad at the time.... It was in the Fall of the year...) don't know where you're coming from, if your fishing the Destin area, but its a suggestion.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Realtor said:


> I was shooting a TV show a while back, and I put my boat in at the East River Boat ramp once. I have a 25 foot CC, so you could get your skiff into here with no problem. Good amount of parking too. Its a run to the Garcon Point bridge, but I'm sure there a lot of fishing between that ramp and the bridge.... (if I remember right, the east river was FULL of menhaden or shad at the time.... It was in the Fall of the year...) don't know where you're coming from, if your fishing the Destin area, but its a suggestion.


You know, we live probably 3/4 mile from that ramp in Navarre. Its such a haul to the bridge that we didn't even consider it. Im definitely going there soon to fish some docks, just really wanted to try that bridge. Been driving over it for years and I just have an itch to fish it.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

> So then we tried the Dickerson City Boat Ramp north of the bridge. Again, worthless. I back in until the water was nearing the top of my rear tires and the back of my boat was still 6" out of the water. And I have skiff!!


Sure hope you rinsed the rear end of your truck. Your lucky the Saliently is real low because of all the rain.............:whistling:


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Go to Archie Glover boat ramp

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Big E Nuff said:


> Sure hope you rinsed the rear end of your truck. Your lucky the Saliently is real low because of all the rain.............:whistling:


Im going off of what my wife said. It dint look that high from my mirror. I think she had one too many.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Murphy's Law said:


> Go to Archie Glover boat ramp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Watch the ramp on the west side of the dock at Archie Glover ... there's a hole your starboard tire will go in tilting your trailer at an angle. You can use that side .. just be aware it's there. I've started using the one on the east side of the dock. (That'd be port when you're backing in) After you leave Mulat Bayou stay within the channel markers till you get to the I-10 bridge ... gets pretty shallow at low tide.

In Pensacola I like Bayou Texar if I'm going to 3 mile bridge and Mahogany Mill if I'm headed to the pass. Both are pretty nice IMO.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a boat ramp right at Garcon point bridge. if you are south on Avalon, the last road on the right take it to the stop sign and turn left. You will run straight into the ramp. Good ramp and will hold up to a 19 cc with ease... Other then that Archie Glover is good too!


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Interesting, thanks for the tip!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Jason said:


> There is a boat ramp right at Garcon point bridge. if you are south on Avalon, the last road on the right take it to the stop sign and turn left. You will run straight into the ramp. Good ramp and will hold up to a 19 cc with ease... Other then that Archie Glover is good too!



Be aware, parking can be limited at Garcon Point ramp and if there is a south wind or a moving tide be prepared to recover with some current and not a lot of room to maneuver. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

What Jason said, I was wondering why you didn't launch there.

Sent from my Z799VL using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Bal Alex is ok at very high tides, I've seen close to a dozen trucks parked there, so it is possible to park n launch.

Dickerson city...a high tide launch, I've launched many times at Dickerson, I like it cause it scares most people off.

Archie Glover, I avoid that place like a plague except in winter when not so many people use it.

Garcon pt. ramp, steep, slippery, drop-off at the end, rough as hell at certain times, limited parking and turn-around facilities.

There are also another 4-5 launch sites up n down Esc. & Black water depending on what sort of boat you're trying to launch.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Spoolin Up said:


> What Jason said, I was wondering why you didn't launch there.
> 
> Sent from my Z799VL using Tapatalk


From where he was trying to put in, I assume he's south of the bay. Depending on # of axles, toll could cost nearly $24 round trip just to get it there.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

salty_dawg said:


> From where he was trying to put in, I assume he's south of the bay. Depending on # of axles, toll could cost nearly $24 round trip just to get it there.


yes, but he was already on the N. side since he tried Dickerson City.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ya the round trip wasn't cheap. But as long as I can get in the water I'm good. Thank you all for the information. Especially that garçon point ramp. Never even heard of it.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

If it were me, I'd skip East Bay, Blackwater Bay, Pensacola Bay, and Escambia Bay right now - concentrate on the sound. Fish the grass flats and drop offs - areas where the water transitions from 3' - 5' of depth.

CAN you catch fish in the Bay's - yep! But, in my experience the water is too muddy and too fresh for any real numbers. 

Even the sound is extremely fresh right now - I saw a gar around deer point!


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

barefoot said:


> yes, but he was already on the N. side since he tried Dickerson City.


Gotcha....

You know where I live Bruce and can probably understand why I'm geographically challenged when it comes to ramps. If that damn toll wasn't there I'd trailer up to Glover....it just ain't worth the hassle and expense. 

We need to go fishing again soon!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

60hertz said:


> Even the sound is extremely fresh right now - I saw a gar around deer point!


Heck big gar have been all over 3MB fer the past 3-4 months. Finally caught one on my last trip!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

salty_dawg said:


> Gotcha....
> 
> You know where I live Bruce and can probably understand why I'm geographically challenged when it comes to ramps. If that damn toll wasn't there I'd trailer up to Glover....it just ain't worth the hassle and expense.
> 
> We need to go fishing again soon!


Yes sir, you're exactly right and text me anytime you want to fish.


----------



## AscendAngler (Aug 14, 2015)

If you plan on not driving far and coming in from Navarre, you can go up Hwy 87S to Nelson Rd and cut South on Live Oak. There is a boat ramp there that nearly cuts off 4 miles off your trip from East River. Also, on your way out of East Bay, there is an oyster bed just beyond the power lines where I've hooked some massive reds.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Heck big gar have been all over 3MB fer the past 3-4 months. Finally caught one on my last trip!!!
> View attachment 931090


I like the shirt too!!!


----------

